
Blazor WebAssembly 3.2.0 Preview 3 release now available - sunnyP
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/aspnet/blazor-webassembly-3-2-0-preview-3-release-now-available/
======
sunnyP
Here’s what’s new in this release:

-Debugging in Visual Studio and Visual Studio Code

-Auto-rebuild in Visual Studio

-Configuration

-New HttpClient extension methods for JSON handling

